# Ideas needed for Low Fodmap sauces



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

Last night we cooked up a pork chop..salt and pepper only....it was good BUT...I would like to come up with a dunking sauce









For my fish I use a scoop of mayo and a hint of Dijon mustard....

Any ideas for a sauce I could use for meet...and pork...and chicken and turkey?

Thanks!!

Zane


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There always is just deglazing the pan to make a bit of a sauce to pour over or dip the meat in. After you take the meat out add a bit of liquid (water or other fodmap friendly liquids you tolerate) and let it bubble for a bit and bring up any browned bits.


----------

